# Titan & Towhee



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! I can see why you are excited. Can't wait to see these gifted babies when they arrive. Any idea of when we can expect pictures of the "Tiny Titans"?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not yet .. if she follows her usual schedule she will be going into heat in the July/August time frame but she is becoming 'attractive' to my boys already so perhaps earlier.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! should be a great litter!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I might be just a tiny bit excited about this litter....yep I admit it.. It should be a wonderful working litter for sure...whoohoooo!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats. This should be a WONDERFUL litter!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wowzers..i cant imagine why you would be excited..i mean look at that nice pedigree! Cant wait for yet another awesome litter to be born and see puppy updates!l


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, great pedigree! Can't wait to see these pups!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh boy! More puppies! Congrats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, so very exciting.

Looking forward to updates and of course the arrival of the litter.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

These puppies will be amazing, I'm sure. Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These puppies will be smarter than humans! What a great litter!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Rocky and Apollo lines seem to do really, really well together. If I were in the market for a pup this is a litter I'd jump on!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Rocky and Apollo lines seem to do really, really well together. If I were in the market for a pup this is a litter I'd jump on!


Hee Hee Hee Never really hit that it's Rocky and Apollo lines. Any Rocky Movie fans out there?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like the Taters may have so serious competition!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting announcement! Looking forward to following these pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins. I think there are more than enough great homes for awesome pups. Different folks looking for different lines 



MikaTallulah said:


> Looks like the Taters may have so serious competition!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the great news for Towhee.. Wonderful news!
I am sending a person to Barb already..lol
She already has a Titan girl and adores her and wants another..YEAH..


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

This sounds like a great litter!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Very exciting!!! Congratulations! Cant wait for the updates on these babies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I just added a Ty x Towhee puppy owner to the Titan x Towhee wait list.

Guess they love their TxT boy enough to want to welcome another Towhee pup-pup - there were a few references to 'sassiness' though !! That no doubt came from Towhee's side of things  Not really much of a surprise there hehehehe


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, this may fall under the TMI category, but I'm excited that Titan's 'boys' should arrive at the repro vet hospital today  They will be stored there until she is ready.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Not TMI, pretty exciting!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> So, this may fall under the TMI category, but I'm excited that Titan's 'boys' should arrive at the repro vet hospital today  They will be stored there until she is ready.


You just have to love science! Now whisper in Towhee's ear...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, Towhee is already seperated from Faelan & Brady when I'm not there since they are being such rude dogs - and Casey was rolling and displaying his packaging this morning when he & Towhee were heading back inside LOL Casey is neutered so his happiness is harmless


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got to snuggle and play with Titan for six days . He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I just got to snuggle and play with Titan for six days . He's such a sweetheart.


Titan totally misses you and so do I. I am so glad you came!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I just got to snuggle and play with Titan for six days . He's such a sweetheart.


This makes me smile... and I love hearing that Titan has every piece of the puzzle to pass on. Golden temperament is everything. And you all must LOVE having someone who already owns a Titan/Towhee pup asking for another. What a great feeling.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an unexpected learning experience. I decided to verify that our special package had arrived at the reproductive hospital, intact and on time. It was to be shipped Tuesday for overnight delivery on Wednesday. So I requested the repro folks verify they received the package. Today. Thursday!


Imagine my surprise when I received the call back that no package had been received!! I got on the phone with MN (they are great btw) and they said they had shipped on time on Tues overnight with special handling. They were able to supply me with the tracking number and were most supportive!


When I checked FedEx tracking the status was that it was out for delivery (it was due to be delivered Wednesday). So I get on the phone again with FedEx and the first person I spoke to said to hang on, they had to check with the office, and disconnected the call after about 5 minutes.


The second person I talked to kept telling me that the package would be delivered by 3pm today and there had been a mechanical failure. When asked why the package was still not delivered he repeated the package would be delivered by 3pm today and there had been a mechanical failure. We went around a few times and I finally asked him if he was listening to a word I was saying, that the package was frozen sperm and that FedEx had not delivered on time and what if ‘they’ were no longer viable. He repeated that he was sorry for the inconvenience and that the package was due to be delivered today by 3pm – MN mentioned I should petition for a refund for shipping since they failed in delivering the package on time (shipping 1 way was estimated at about $270 with return shipping for an additional $250). He said I had to contact Financial Services. 2nd time I asked for the number he gave it to me. So I mentioned several times that I was very dissatisfied with FedEx and his handling of my problem. 


So I call MN back and they told me the sperm should still be frozen and okay for use because of the way it is packaged.


So I get back on the phone with FedEx Financial Services this time. This lady seemed to actually speak English as her native tongue. She was pleasant and apologetic at least.


Turns out the mechanical failure?? The shipping crate apparently fell off the plane & ROLLED!! The boys are in a free fall and I am imaging them rolling on down the tarmac for pity’s sake! Probably took them the 4:11am to 4:50pm time on the log gathering up everything!


She too assured me the package would arrive by 3pm today and I should give them a call in 5-7 business days for a full refund since it is documented as their fault and their policy is 100% refund in cases like this but the invoice needs to be processed first.


So I call my repro vet office and request they carefully examine the package before accepting delivery and explain what I was told. I received a call around 3:30 that the package had arrived (the repro tech) and the breeding units had been transferred successfully – but she too was astounded that 1) FedEx actually admitted what happened to me (I told her I was absolutely furious and kept pushing – polite but firm) and 2) that something like that had ever happened.


Neither CT nor MN have had this happen – boy oh boy. Well at least the ‘boys’ are safely at Towhee’s repro vet patiently waiting for their turn for more excitement.

Michelle, thank you for you help & support and please express my gratitude to your clinic for me again! Maybe I should send flowers or something, they really were wonderful.

My co-workers must have been either very entertained or shocked if they overheard these discussions. Barb says they will be watching me closely for the next 9 months in case the missing frozen sperm were for me!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, i'm seriously dying here..... These puppies should be the 'Adventure' litter!



> My co-workers must have been either very entertained or shocked if they overheard these discussions. Barb says they will be watching me closely for the next 9 months in case the missing frozen sperm were for me!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

This could only happen to us..right??..ROFL.. I was calling from my end and try to say frozen breeding units and sperm in a office and see how quiet it gets...rofl..
Sharon its not the training video but here is a little snipit of Titan when Jodie was here..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey MA!! Where's my fetchable ?? Love it  Thanks


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you all considered selling the book and made for TV movie rights to this story??

All joking aside, it must have been nerve wracking. Happy that it seems everything is ok.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh my, I shouldn't chuckle, but since all's well that ends well I admit to grinning at the story. Hope the little swimmers are none the worse for wear!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My friend Claire said that "my .... active little buggers aren't they.....they must be really strong swimmers.".. Rofl..


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

ROFL picturing Sunrise's coworkers hearing her firm perserverance about her frozen sperm shipment! 
At least the puppies will be well travelled already. 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Wishing you all the best!,


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The puppies will all be gymnasts and tumblers... Having survived their roll down the runway. 

Perhaps they should be the Topsy Turvy litter.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

This will be an exciting breeding to follow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh! Oh! I just had an idea! Since Titan is from a line of Greek mythological names, and Towhee is from a line a bird names, someone could name a pup Phoenix, after the bird of Greek mythology!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay   
Ms Towhee has come into season !!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Now time for some fun! Lol


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor girlie, not so much. She doesn't even get her hike this morning and tonight she goes to Barb's Camp & Spa for safe keeping - Virtual lock down status for the next 3 weeks except for vet visits and potty breaks. But she'll be safe and that's what matters most

Fun comes in a bit 



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Now time for some fun! Lol


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh boy, oh boy oh boy 

The excitement begins - progesterone rose from 0.4 on Monday to 2.2 yesterday (Wednesday). 

She goes in again today ... we originally thought Monday would be the day but .... oh boy, oh boy oh boy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

:crossfing
Keep us posted!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

All righty!!!

A favor if you could please  If you could send good thoughts Monday morning - around 9am???? 

The surgical implant has been scheduled since the progesterone testing is on track for Monday being the right time.

oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon we need those same fertility dances that were going on for Lushie! My fingers are crossed and Titan is sending his best wishes...


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I can not wait to see pictures when they arrive!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok I'm really dense. I wondered why Towhee didn't have to travel and figured she was waiting till next time. Then I read this and just figured it out now! I just remembered sunrise telling me about Towhee's anatomy. Duuuhhhhh.

Fingers crossed for Towhee! Oh the indignitee of it all!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - yes, Titan has sent his gifts ahead of time  They are waiting to meet her on Monday.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Will be sending good thoughts on Monday at 9:00 a.m. . ....So exciting


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Best of luck on Monday, so exciting!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping for lots of healthy puppies!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hoping for lots of healthy puppies!


Ditto on that  This is going to be fun


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tiny Titans ... make a swim for the gold today 

Precious Towhee, may you waken gently and comfortably from your procedure.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best wishes today!

Looking forward to an update with the exciting news.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Any update on Towhee? Remind us when you'll know whether she's expecting?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No news yet <sigh>. Her due date will be around Oct 12.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Doing fertility dances out here on the west coast! Go Towhee! Go Titan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee is on her way back to Barb's   All seems well and Barb was looking forward to quiet time - didn't happen since Towhee came out roaring !!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's official!  Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Litters

Hope we got some little Phoenix pups a cookin'


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoping for happy and healthy Mama and pups!

Do you plan to keep on again for yourself?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't currently plan to keep a pup ... but then Brady was not in my plans either LOL

I am just really really happy that Towhee came out of the procedure so well and she will be carrying some very precious cargo. I do not envy Barb having to keep her quiet and on leash walks only for the next 10 days but am really looking forward to having her back home soon. I'm sure Casey, Faelan & Brady will all give her a rousing welcome so all attempts at keeping her quiet will hopefully no longer be needed LOL

She is on amoxicillan (sp??) for 10 days as well. My agility instructor will no doubt yell at me since Towhee has already gained almost 2 pounds LOL but she'll not be doing agility for quite awhile anyway, but will be able to get back to hiking with us as soon as she is out of season.




MikaTallulah said:


> Hoping for happy and healthy Mama and pups!
> 
> Do you plan to keep on again for yourself?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I don't currently plan to keep a pup ...


Famous last words ... arty:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Funny how that works LOL

Towhee will be coming home on Sunday - I cannot wait!! She should be telling the boys off by then


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

... and ....

Speaking with Barb today, she mentioned that if we got the timing right, chances are really really good there will be 8 pups since she had 8 pups last time ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> ... and ....
> 
> Speaking with Barb today, she mentioned that if we got the timing right, chances are really really good there will be 8 pups since she had 8 pups last time ...


Sharon, Titan's 1st litter was 4 boys and 4 girls..
Funny how well these two match up!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - they do. 4 boys/4 girls.

Wonder if the girls will have waves and the boys will have straight coats? I am thinking medium to red for color and of course the gorgeous Sunfire head and brains to boot, throw in a pinch of naughty & their love of life and we'll have the perfect pups 



Titan1 said:


> Sharon, Titan's 1st litter was 4 boys and 4 girls..
> Funny how well these two match up!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - they do. 4 boys/4 girls.
> 
> Wonder if the girls will have waves and the boys will have straight coats? I am thinking medium to red for color and of course the gorgeous Sunfire head and brains to boot, throw in a pinch of naughty & their love of life and we'll have the perfect pups


And just think Jodie has already names her puppy Phoenix..


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the updates  Looking forward to some cute photos


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cannot wait to see...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very exciting!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Intuition and a sense of unease can be so powerful. 

Yesterday I noticed a small, flesh color pimple type thing near Towhee's incision which looked not so bad but I decided to take a few pictures so I had a comparison.

This morning we all took a short hike - Towhee's first in over a month, the boys since Towhee came home. Towhee's final antibiotics were to be given tomorrow, I waited longer than the recommended 10 days, she is fully out of season and she has been needing the exercise.

We got home and I checked Towhee's incision. The pimply thing was probably twice the size and turning pinky red. I called Barb and asked if I could bring Towhee up since I have almost no experience with incisions and this was not hot, Towhee is acting fine and it was mostly a feeling. Barb, as usual, opened her heart and schedule for this worried person and said absolutely. Barb is over an hour from me but only about 15 minutes from the repro vet.

I drove up to Barb's and she and Mike both greeted me and looked at Towhee. We called the repro vet (about 15 minutes away) and they fit Ms Towhee in before closing for appointments - they originally had a vet tech assigned but Dr Ann took a look as well.

Long story made shorter, Towhee's antibiotics have been changed to Clavamox, she is enjoying her moist hot compresses and the infection was caught at the very beginning.. by the time we got to the vets, the tip of the pimply thing was a deep red and there was some swelling coming up under the skin.

Bad news is, hope Ms Towhee enjoyed this morning because she is once again on restriction and I will need to crate her while I take the boys hiking since she will be so po'd. The boys need their exercise and they've gone this past week without it. She might very well hurt herself trying to get out of the house to join us if she's not crated.

Luckily it happened on a Saturday and before the repro vet closed for the weekend. I could have taken her to her usual vet but they don't seem to have much experience with breeding type issues and didn't do the implant procedure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, glad you caught that!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad you caught it early. Hope Ms Towhee can relax during her down time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just catching up on this..cant wait to see pics as she gets bigger and hope she learns soon that she has to take it easy. Hoping and praying everything else goes smoothly!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Emmie has a suture reaction post ovariohysterectomy and splenectomy. She got a little seroma and it has been ooky and *****...technical terms...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope Emmie feels better soon ..

It would make sense if it is a reaction with Towhee as the stitches are dissolving - she has been fine, being kept inside, no hiking, running, jumping and on antibiotics. I mentioned to Barb that it almost looked like poison ivy or something this morning.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor Towhee stuck inside when the boys get to play!!!! She must be getting some good snacks to make up for that! Glad you caught that asap, so it didn't get worse.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry was out moving the youngest to college and then off to a show. Just seeing this now.. you tell Ms Towhee to get better really fast.. Thank goodness you were watching it closely. Hopefully she will right as rain really quick! Titan sends his kisses!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Apparently everything is under control.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, Towhee probably wishes she lived at your house LOL

No, no extra treats for staying inside since she needs to watch her figure and she gained 2 1/2 pounds from inactivity these past few weeks. In a few weeks she will hopefully get lots more food hopefully!



Lucky Penny said:


> Poor Towhee stuck inside when the boys get to play!!!! She must be getting some good snacks to make up for that! Glad you caught that asap, so it didn't get worse.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How is she doing today?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee is doing great  Thank you for asking.

Naughtier than she's been in quite awhile - she needs to get back to her hiking I think, but that is still a few more days off (she is a THIEF!! so far she has stolen crusts of Ezekial bread, a lettuce core and a few days ago a few pieces of cod mistakenly left on the counter by my brother)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha, she is giving herself special treats! To funny! Glad she is doing better. Hope she can go on a hike soon!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad she is feeling well, all she needs is a little tomato to go with that sandwich she's pilfered 

Looking forward to updates...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just looking for an update on Towhee


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

just caught up with Towhee hope she is feeling better


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have just returned from a training session with Faelan & Brady and brought the dogs outside - Towhee is definitely NOT open to rough housing and she is also NOT torpedo-bombing the boys. I wrote up my training notes and mentioned she probably won't be doing any training for several more months    

She was, however, quite enjoying rolling around displaying her mammary glands and nipples which are starting to look - well - getting ready for use. No weight gain as of yet but I will be heading down to the garage shortly to get some puppy chow which was delivered this week (I bought both Fromm's and Purina Pro Plan - neither of which is for large breed puppies and both of which say suitable to feed pregnant and nursing girls).

So Towhee is very well, still slim but laying down the law to her pesky son that he shouldn't be trying to mess with her. Being careful how she lays down, snuggly beyond usual with me and generally enjoying herself right now I do believe - well except for being left behind when we head out training but Casey is keeping her company.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well alrighty then! That's sounding pretty promising  Thanks for the update and I'll have my fingers crossed that it won't be too long before we're getting more good news....


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't wait till they get here! Congratulations! Don't forget to post plenty of pictures.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds like she is feeling the effects of being pregnant! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of puppies real soon! What else do you have to do to get ready?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Save up my gas money 

I work full time and have a hefty commute and so I am gone most days 12 hours, so Towhee goes to Camp Sunfire 2 weeks before her expected whelp date and I refrain from visiting until after she whelps (to prevent any stress on her part with my leaving). 

Then I am a pest!! A complete and utter pest since she is 20 minutes away from where I work and I go up at lunch to drag my Towhee away from her pups and take her for a walk, spoil her with grooming etc. After about 3 weeks last time, she would be waiting at the door for me  About the time the pups start being introduced to food! So they would get to eat, Towhee would get her walk & snuggles and then she'd be allowed back inside to clean her pups and their area  Win-win for everyone (well maybe except me but I KNOW Towhee and her pups are being cared for more attentively and expertly that I would be able to)

I am thinking of not only getting toys this time but a few baby agility items as well   




Lucky Penny said:


> Sounds like she is feeling the effects of being pregnant! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of puppies real soon! What else do you have to do to get ready?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Save up my gas money
> 
> I work full time and have a hefty commute and so I am gone most days 12 hours, so Towhee goes to Camp Sunfire 2 weeks before her expected whelp date and I refrain from visiting until after she whelps (to prevent any stress on her part with my leaving).
> 
> ...


What a lovely side effect for you that she gets snuggly...

It's a shame you can't be there for the whelping though I understand not wanting to upset her with your departures... Perhaps once she goes into labor, you could sneak off work and spend the next 10 hours or so patting her head and cheering her on...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - probably not  

Last litter, if I remember the starting time right, she started around 5am and by 7am was done delivering her 8 - I wouldn't even have had time to throw on clothes and get up there. Towhee is quick in most things she does heeheehee


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Some people still call me by my username on another site....NoPupForJodie. I used it as my daily reminder. Might need to get that name out again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey I like that !! a minor tweak might improve it though ...

PhoenixPupForJodie ... hmmmm, that does have a nice ring


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Those puppies' daddy went past the 2000 OTCH point mark today. 

That's equivalent to earning 20 OTCH titles. :eyecrazy:

And Towhee is Flip's half-aunt.

NoPupForJodie :--sad:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't someone mention that his new nickname is Titey 2K ??


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Save up my gas money
> 
> I work full time and have a hefty commute and so I am gone most days 12 hours, so Towhee goes to Camp Sunfire 2 weeks before her expected whelp date and I refrain from visiting until after she whelps (to prevent any stress on her part with my leaving).
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a perfect plan in place for Towhee and her babies. What fun it must be to sneak away at lunch every day to go see her! How hard it will be to not see her for 2 weeks!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really think Jodie needs a very special boy named Phoenix...his daddy already loves her..


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread is now worth checking more often just to see how long it takes Loisiana to officially cave... Maybe we should start a new thread with a pool and everyone could place bets....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think she will have a much harder time once she sees pictures    

Bets might be fun then !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sep 23 2013 Update*

Either I am feeding Ms Towhee WAY too much food or the cause of her weight gain is baby Double Ts.

She is beginning to find it difficult to get comfortable and we continue to anticipate joy in a few weeks time. If all goes well and she continues to progress, she will be heading to Camp Sunfire next weekend where she will be coddled and watched with an experienced eye.

A picture of her this morning after our hike not really happy about being on the grooming table and not being pampered


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Either I am feeding Ms Towhee WAY too much food or the cause of her weight gain is baby Double Ts.
> 
> She is beginning to find it difficult to get comfortable and we continue to anticipate joy in a few weeks time. If all goes well and she continues to progress, she will be heading to Camp Sunfire next weekend where she will be coddled and watched with an experienced eye.
> 
> A picture of her this morning after our hike not really happy about being on the grooming table and not being pampered


She does not look happy..lol! But very adorable. I sure hope its not too much food..lol!:wave:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nolefan said:


> This thread is now worth checking more often just to see how long it takes Loisiana to officially cave... Maybe we should start a new thread with a pool and everyone could place bets....



Ha, I'm not the only one, what about when Sharon starts cuddling with all those sweet puppies! As I remember, there wasn't supposed to be one staying last time either


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm ready to get out the popcorn


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey now .. Brady didn't actually stay - he returned and didn't leave again 


.... and ... is there someone else who may cave in for a Titey 2K little bundle of fluff? hmmmm



Loisiana said:


> Ha, I'm not the only one, what about when Sharon starts cuddling with all those sweet puppies! As I remember, there wasn't supposed to be one staying last time either


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's so pretty, even looking uncomfortable. Waiting impatiently for our next puppy thread...!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Hey now .. Brady didn't actually stay - he returned and didn't leave again
> 
> 
> .... and ... is there someone else who may cave in for a Titey 2K little bundle of fluff? hmmmm


Hey my husband and mother (official puppy watcher) have all threatened to leave me if I get another puppy before Mighty grows up a little more..
You know Barb sent him home and said he was a handful and here I get this nice little sweet thing.. I kept telling Jodie I thought he was a dud .. no energy... well I do recall Barb saying that her dogs ramp up as they get older......ummm.. a bit of an understatement if there ever was one..,... so long way around to say I have to live through the puppy people.. so Sharon and Jodie both have to get one..YEAH!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor girl  She is not happy. How is she doing on the walks?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These pups are going to be brilliant and beautiful. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - she is actually happier than she looks in this picture - she loves being groomed but here she is on the table with no brush in sight!! Not even her dried liver while her crazy human is standing back trying to get a picture LOL

She is still doing well on her hikes although she is starting to need a watchful eye since she is wanting to start nesting - she even dived into the dog yard and started digging madly under one of the dog houses last night! It looks like Friday will be the day she is delivered safely into Barb's hands to start the countdown ... it hit me yesterday I probably won't be seeing her for 3 weeks .... the house seems so empty without her antics and presence.



Lucky Penny said:


> Poor girl  She is not happy. How is she doing on the walks?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A few quick videos*

as first light is appearing this morning, here are 2 quick videos - showing a happier Towhee  Sorry for the poor quality but dawn was just breaking and these were taken on a Flip camera

First video: Brady, Towhee & Casey
Second video: Towhee being called off of some digging fun


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Its official  

I have given copies of 'the waitlist' to both Barb & Michelle in case I get hit by a bus or something.. so no one will be disappointed.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

She looks so happy! Glad to see her moving around good!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the videos!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Last hike for awhile*

Sep 27 2013. This is a quick video of Ms Towhee's morning hike before she headed up to Camp Sunfire to be safe and secure in Barb & Mike's good hands while her whelping date draws near. They mentioned she might gain another 10 or more pounds - oh my, little Towhee has a serious case of the waddles now - 10 more pounds :uhoh::uhoh:. 

I think we might safely believe that the dream of Titan x Towhee puppies will shortly be a reality  The Double T pups have already had a few adventures and their best adventures are yet to come.

I will not see my Towhee until she whelps her pups; this is to help keep her settled and comfortable, but I am already looking forward to spending my lunch breaks with her new family in the near future.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck, miss Towhee! Praying for lots of safely born pups...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am soooooooo excited and can't wait for updates. Hopefully we will be showing pictures to the Sunfire crew at the national. I am looking forward to the news and pictures.. go Towhee!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Towhee in 3D*

I have not figured out my new 3D camcorder, but here is a quick video of Towhee in 3D mode a little earlier in our hike this morning - a little peppier. Casey is heard in the background as he hopes for some cheese since he is being sooooo good 

The camcorder just came in yesterday so I really haven't played much yet


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's beautiful even when waddling... LOL. 

Best wishes for a safe delivery and lots of healthy squishy puppies.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It must of been hard dropping her off! I am excited for the arrival of her pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it is hard but the love she has for Barb & Mike and the joy she has running around their place makes it easier. 

Towhee was raised by them, and then sold to a home that did not work out (too much dog for their lifestyle). She was returned and spent 6 or 8 months with them so they really do all love each other - this makes it easier knowing she's not just another boarder or anything like that. Her crate is in the dining room and she is involved in the household routines - even the young jersey bull seemed to like her LOL she on the other hand was wondering exactly how big that 'dog' following her was


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today's update  direct from Barb although paraphrased a bit ...

She is fat --- all is good -- and the 'Towhee Suite' will be set up in a few days for the final countdown.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Today's update  direct from Barb although paraphrased a bit ...
> 
> She is fat --- all is good -- and the 'Towhee Suite' will be set up in a few days for the final countdown.


I was wondering if we would get any more updates until the big event..
Countdown begins..YAHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The count down continues ... and I miss Towhee.

Today's update is that the 'whelping suite' is being set up for Towhee ....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

A suite, no less...can you sleep at all?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread for the first time- laughed a bit about the whole FedEx issue! Glad it all worked out! Maybe it means these pups will be real 'movers and shakers' lol. Quite a few years ago, we had a FedEx fiasco that turned out to be a blessing in disguise- the train tickets sent to my family didn't arrive on time due to error on the part if FedEx. The train left without us, and went on to crash in one of the biggest rail disasters in Canadian history! So, everything happens for a reason, right? The roll on the tarmac probably just woke the best 'boys' up! Can't wait to see puppy pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a funny update!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I think the suite is not quite what you may be imagining  But room for Towhee, room for the puppies and an exit for Towhee as well ... preferably not facing the 'meanie' kitty's food - Towhee tries eating the food and ends up being chased around the house by a cat LOL 



inge said:


> A suite, no less...can you sleep at all?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the update! I am so excited for you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, where is the icon of tapping fingers? Or perhaps a ticking clock?

tick-tock-tick-tock

Towhee is 'still fat and energetic' .... LOL .. Update as of noon on Oct 10 ...

tick-tock-tick-tock 
(due date is Monday but I'm hoping for tomorrow)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't wait for more puppies!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending wishes for a smooth and uneventful whelping!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers being sent that all goes well with the delivery for mom and the babies.

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I missed out on the updates from the past two weeks, so it was fun to catch up. Waiting is much easier when I don't realize how close we are to the good part  Now I will be stalking this thread.... fingers crossed for a bunch of big healthy puppies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very exciting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

<sigh> still fat & happy... perhaps nesting a bit.

But, oh boy oh boy, I may just stop in to see her today - I have a rental perhaps 10 minutes away from there and Barb suggested maybe I wanted to stop by & give Towhee a 'pep talk'. 

Problem is I don't know if I want to risk bringing something in - maybe change my shoes after the rental? Or maybe stop by on my way to the rental?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sending good delivery vibes!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> <sigh> still fat & happy... perhaps nesting a bit.
> 
> But, oh boy oh boy, I may just stop in to see her today - I have a rental perhaps 10 minutes away from there and Barb suggested maybe I wanted to stop by & give Towhee a 'pep talk'.
> 
> Problem is I don't know if I want to risk bringing something in - maybe change my shoes after the rental? Or maybe stop by on my way to the rental?


I think you need to tell her that Titan is ready and waiting to hand our cigars (biscuits) at class on Monday! You need to see her a get a good picture of Ms Preggers..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - well she looks GREAT!! Fat and silky and active and happy. No pictures though...sorry... I just could not take any since I feel so bad - her belly is big, her belly is HARD, and she so wants belly rubs but I was reluctant to apply much pressure. Her boobies are worthy of a 'save the boobies' pink ribbon.

Did I mention she is HUGE?? Holey moley, my agility instructor just cannot see her like this LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - well she looks GREAT!! Fat and silky and active and happy. No pictures though...sorry... I just could not take any since I feel so bad - her belly is big, her belly is HARD, and she so wants belly rubs but I was reluctant to apply much pressure. Her boobies are worthy of a 'save the boobies' pink ribbon.
> 
> Did I mention she is HUGE?? Holey moley, my agility instructor just cannot see her like this LOL


OMG.. I squeeked when I read this! YEAH good girly! Even harder to believe but I am even more excited now!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I will keep all toes and fingers crossed! Go, Towhee!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Puppies here yet??? Can't wait to see pics!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No puppies yet <sigh>


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Had a moment to check the Sunfire site and look at the info on the expected Titan x Towhee litter. Those should be some very special and action packed pups. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The 5 generation link on K9Data  these pups will have beauty, brains, and love of life behind them for sure and hey, they've already had an adventure or 2 <grins> should be trainable and active too

Five generation pedigree: Titan x Towhee


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*.... Count Down .....*

Barb called around 5:30p - a very quick call since Towhee has delivered 3 pups in about 20 minutes and she had to get back to her since she is still going ...

How great is Towhee?? daytime delivery and it looks like it may be as quick as last time.

Oh please let my Towhee and all her puppies be healthy and happy...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Puppies!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How exciting! Wishing mom and pups health and all the best


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yay! Hoping it all goes well! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome! Go Towhee!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

6:20pm. #7 seems imminent  Barb thought she might be taking a short break but noooooooooo, no break for Ms Towhee


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't wait for pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Last year, my Basil took two 1.5 hour naps. Literally put her head down on towels and slept... Go Towhee...good time to start whelping!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is nice and fast to whelp!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy..that is fast! One could be only that lucky..during the "daytime", fast and on the weekend..wow!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow congrats! Can't wait to watch them grow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> No news yet <sigh>. Her due date will be around Oct 12.


Wow! Just reading this thread now. Spot on!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

8 pups so far ... she is still having contractions so possibly more on the way but she is now taking longer between pups ...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Barb called around 5:30p - a very quick call since Towhee has delivered 3 pups in about 20 minutes and she had to get back to her since she is still going ...
> 
> How great is Towhee?? daytime delivery and it looks like it may be as quick as last time.
> 
> Oh please let my Towhee and all her puppies be healthy and happy...


Saying a prayer and sending good karma that you get your wish


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!! Go Towhee!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Pictures WANTED!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! Go Towhee!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so exciting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like she is done --- 8 total.

Initial sexing is 5 boys and 3 girls. Dark gold with possibly 1 red; This too may be subject to change 

Towhee is now asleep, feeling safe and confident that Barb will make sure her pups don't get lost or go hungry.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to all involved especially Towhee & Titan!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Woot Woot! Hooray! Congratulations, glad to hear she is ok and resting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome!!! And a nice balance of boys and little ladies! Not sure if it makes a difference, but one of mine came from a litter of 9 boys and 1 girl- he played way to rough and was a super difficult pup! Way to go Towhee! And congrats to the 8 new puppy-parents eagerly awaiting their bundles of joy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, wonderful news!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

8 is a good number.. That is what I am hoping for between 6-8 (whenever this happens!) congrats on the little furballs! Cant wait to see more puppies grow up!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo, big congratulations!!! Which one is Jodie's??


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cannot wait to see pictures! While my beautiful girl was leaving, these wonderful bundles were entering this world. Congrats!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Cannot wait to see pictures! While my beautiful girl was leaving, these wonderful bundles were entering this world. Congrats!


I am so sorry to hear that..


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Yay puppies! So glad it was a good delivery.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Congrats on the new puppies! i am so excited to see photos and read stories i love seeing a litter grow up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry. 



GoldenMum said:


> Cannot wait to see pictures! While my beautiful girl was leaving, these wonderful bundles were entering this world. Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Puppies 1st pictures*

My phone camera had all 8 pups together in one shot - however the photos were taken right before the SD Card crashed so here are a few pictures from my Nikon. Little Red one seems to like mama Towhee's front ... these shots are edited to include the date etc


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Omg- SOOOO CUTE!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and for those not on facebook - the word is out. #7 didn't even wait until his umbilical cord was detached before he found a nipple and started nursing ... yep, I do believe he will be food motivated............


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Huge congratulations !


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooray, congratulations! I am so excited! Go Towhee!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulation. Can't wait to watch these little sweeties grow. Good work Towhee


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Haven't been on for a few days and I'm very excited to see the delivery went well. They are just beautiful!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the beautiful new babies!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How are the pups?!?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pups were great on Wednesday  I hope to see them at lunch today ...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Photos??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

grins - yes. 

I am posting a few photos to this thread. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...28338-theyre-here-titan-x-towhee-puppies.html


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, I don't know how I missed that! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Rocky and Apollo lines seem to do really, really well together. If I were in the market for a pup this is a litter I'd jump on!





Titan1 said:


> And just think Jodie has already names her puppy Phoenix..





Loisiana said:


> Some people still call me by my username on another site....NoPupForJodie. I used it as my daily reminder. Might need to get that name out again!





Loisiana said:


> Those puppies' daddy went past the 2000 OTCH point mark today.
> 
> That's equivalent to earning 20 OTCH titles. :eyecrazy:
> 
> ...





Titan1 said:


> I really think Jodie needs a very special boy named Phoenix...his daddy already loves her..





nolefan said:


> This thread is now worth checking more often just to see how long it takes Loisiana to officially cave... Maybe we should start a new thread with a pool and everyone could place bets....





Sunrise said:


> I think she will have a much harder time once she sees pictures
> 
> Bets might be fun then !!



I was the last to know this would happen, wasn't I?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Tee hee hee!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I should have known, I'm a sucker for a puppy! :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone is a sucker for a puppy! But this is the perfect storm for you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah... I can not say how excited I am for you and puppy to be....I am beyond honored and thrilled!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunfire's _________________

heehee ; you need to start a thread I think Jodie


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, given the demand for these puppies and the fact that fortunately or unfortunately for Ms Towhee, she is an easy whelper and an excellent mother and since Chickie daughters are becoming scarce, we are thinking of another litter in a year or year and a half.

It just seems so odd that even as I am eagerly awaiting Towhee's return to my home we are beginning to consider another litter <sigh>


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just looked at the pictures of the pups on the blog, they are soooooo adorable!!!! Love all of their little faces!


----------

